# Hypnotising chickens



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

My dad taught me how to hypnotize chickens when I was girl since it was my job to collect theggs and one or two of the hens did not want me taking eggs out from under them when they were in the nest boxes and would peck me. I've not seen any discussion on this subject. Is this not something that is done anymore?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never heard of it. My hens lay then go back to free ranging so periodically thu out the day I or one of my kids checks the coop for eggs. Even our broodys dont bother us when we take eggs. 

Sounds interesting though, how do you do it ?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Haven't heard of it either. My girls are really good about letting me check for eggs if I have to but for the most part, I wait until they are done. Only one that doesn't like to be bothered is Crabbie Abbie.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I have seen it, and was told to try it with a couple of psychotic chickens that I had, but I couldn't get close enough. Here it is described by the Old Farmers Almanac: http://www.almanac.com/content/how-hypnotize-chicken-two-easy-ways-calm-birds

There is also a method using just chalk, and hyptonizing them by having them stare at the chalk line. Goofy birds!!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

There are a bunch of videos on YouTube about hypnotizing chickens


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

Fuzziebutt and Apyl: I would say that the technique dad showed me with White Leghorns was a variation of the "Osilating Finger" method, although you don't have to lay the bird on her side. I would think that the conditions would have to be met, which is to say, 1) It should be a quite environment and 2) Chicken should be in the nest box in a coop large enough for a person to stand up in. I will try to describe it here: Approach the bird quietly, and Starting about 6inches from the birds beak, point your finger at the bird. slowly rotate the finger a few times toget the birds attention, (make sure both eyes can see the finger) then, also slowly, start moving the finger closer to the beak. You should see a slightly glassy look come over the eyes as you move closer in. Once you get close enough to the beak where you can touch it, do so. If it worked, you should be able to touch the beak without the chicken reacting in any way. (If it didn't work try again) At this point you should be able to move the bird's neck by pushing the beak with your finger. The head should stay, without moving, in whatever position you left it, like it was frozen. You now have 30 seconds or so to calmly reach under the bird and get the egg before they suddenly "come to" and react to your presence. It took me acouple of tries to get it down, but it saved me some sore fingers. Let me know it turns out.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

I checked out the u tube videos. I didn't know there were other techniques, but it's cool to see! Lol!


----------

